# Batman v Superman Thread [Spoilers?]



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 25, 2016)

Not really fandom related but I felt it needed to be done. Please note that this thread is NOT mod created nor endorsed.

_Batman v Superman_ is slotted for release today on March 25th, 2016. Recently saw the movie and want to discuss it somewhere? Consider this your sounding board for exactly that. Please note that there may be spoilers in this thread, so you've been warned, yadayadayada. Comment away!


----------



## Simo (Mar 25, 2016)

The reviews have been pretty brutal...sounds like a way just to try and make a lot of $$$, without a lot of real imagination. But then again, I'd prefer if Superhero movies were animated, instead of live action; I always thought live action superheros look sorta funny. But that's just my tastes, and to each their own. 

I did have to giggle at the mean NYT review:

(excerpt)

"Mr. Snyder, for his part, deploys signifiers of importance without having anything much to say. Yes, there is a lot of talk (mostly stuffed into poor Mr. Eisenberg’s mouth) about Good and Evil and God and Man, and there is also a lot of religious symbolism. (Note the crucifixes dotting the landscape near the end.) There are murky shadows and muddy nightscapes, all redolent not just of ordinary danger but of metaphysical darkness. There is Mr. Affleck’s existential brooding and the stoic dimple on Mr. Cavill’s chin.

For fun there are shots of the heroes shirtless and of Lois Lane in the bath. But the point of “Batman v Superman” isn’t fun, and it isn’t thinking, either. It’s obedience. The theology is invoked not to elicit meditations on mercy, justice or sacrifice, but to buttress a spectacle of power. And in that way the film serves as a metaphor for its own aspirations. The corporations that produce movies like this one, and the ambitious hacks who sign up to make them, have no evident motive beyond their own aggrandizement. Entertainment is less the goal than the byproduct, and as the commercial reach of superpower franchises grows, their creative exhaustion becomes ever more apparent."


----------



## Kimahrikidge (Mar 28, 2016)

I enjoyed the Film, and will probably go see it again. The problems I had with the film is they went a bit over the top in the trailers, and basically left no surprises other than the ending. And Jesse as Lex made me cringe to much, didn't feel right. But the action was cool, I liked the fight between batman and superman.  I don't know how I feel about the ending, maybe a 2nd viewing might change my view on the ending. Overall I felt it was a good film the time flew by, didn't feel like 2 and a half hours. Hoping Suicide Squad will be awesome though.


----------



## Tao (Mar 30, 2016)

It was okay. I liked it more since I had very low expectations. I'm not a huge DC fan but I did like Doomsday and Wonder Woman. Ben Afflec was also better as Batman than I thought he'd be. I mean, he was better than Christian Bale IMO.


----------



## Astus (Mar 30, 2016)

Batman, Wonder Woman, and Lex Luthor didn't have personalities that matched their actual characters... not to mention Doomsday looked pretty ugly at the beginning (after a few evolutionary rebirths he looked a bit better) and originally wasn't created from the body of Zod with Luthor's DNA so that was a bit of a turn off.... They literally mixed a bunch of the comics together, Death of Superman, The Justice League, etc... so their originality in creating different personality characters detracted from the original stories quite a bit. I mean really Batman doesn't use guns in most of the comics and doesn't kill people... like that is who batman is and he literally shot and killed people quite often in the movie. 

However if you have no idea about any DC comics or any of the characters then this movie will actually be pretty entertaining for you. 

it received a 4.5/10 on the Astus Movie Rating System


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 1, 2016)

So basically it was "The Amazing Super Man 2" that about right?


----------

